# Gluten Free, Sugar Free, Dairy Free Brownies



## David (Apr 16, 2011)

If you have a sweet tooth like me, being unable to eat cane sugar can be hell. I’m also a chocolate whore so buying any manufactured chocolate is out since it all contains sugar and most contains dairy. I can’t count how many times I’ve craved brownies or something like that, so I finally decided to try and develop a palatable gluten and sugar free (and it’s also dairy free) brownie recipe. And let me tell you, the recipe below rocks!

*Gluten Free Sugar Free Brownie Ingredients*

1 cup of soft vegan butter (available at your local health food store)
1.5 cups of local, raw honey
1 cup of rice flour (sometimes I go half/half with another flour like mung bean flour so it's less gritty)
3 eggs which if you’re lazy like me, you don’t pre-beat
½ teaspoons of salt
1 cup of walnuts, your nut of choice, or just leave the nuts out
1 teaspoon of vanilla – make sure it is quality vanilla that doesn’t have corn syrup as an ingredient!
1/3 cup of unsweetened cocoa powder – see if you can find organic

*Brownie Preparation*

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F. Grab a nice big bowl, then break out your trusty fork on the butter until it’s nice and creamy (I often microwave it a little first). From there, simply add in the honey and mix mix mix. Then toss in your salt, vanilla, and eggs and mix mix mix. Toss in your cocoa powder and then your flour and finally your nuts. Make sure you mix it up real good. Finally, dish the batter out into a well greased pan that is around 9x13x2 and bake your brownies for 30-35 minutes. I think you’ll find these brownies taste great despite being sugar, gluten, and dairy free


----------



## Grumbletum (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh yum, I am totally drooling! Thanks for posting this. I'm a complete chocoholic and love cakes. Shopping is like running the gauntlet at the moment cos of all the Easter eggs. Arrrgh!


----------



## Fog Ducker (Apr 18, 2011)

Ooooohhh!!! This sounds awesome! Cant wait to try. And it fits right into my gluten, sugar, and dairy free diet!! 

I have a great gluten, sugar, dairy free recipe I love too!


----------



## Grumbletum (Apr 22, 2011)

:mademyday:Just made these. Oh my! I could tell from the taste and smell of the batter they were gonna be good. And the smell of them cooking. I made them with almond flour and chucked in a big tablespoon of peanut butter as well. So thank you, David. I am in chocolate lover heaven :biggrin:
N.B. Note to self - must not eat whole tinful in one go......


----------



## David (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm glad you're enjoying them   And thanks for sharing your modifications


----------



## Fog Ducker (Apr 22, 2011)

I made these tonight and must say that they are awesome!!! I may eat the whole pan tonight!!


----------



## David (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm glad you're all enjoying them   A quick tip: the day after these aren't quite as good since they're not straight out of the oven.  I found that if you pop the brownie into the microwave for 30 seconds to a minute, you're back in business


----------



## Fog Ducker (Apr 22, 2011)

^ More reason for me to go have more right now!!


----------



## Grumbletum (Apr 23, 2011)

Yea, somehow they taste better when warm. And I like mine a little gooey in the middle. Had warm ones with homemade yoghurt for pudding last night. Bliss!


----------



## peleburrows (Apr 25, 2011)

These look awesome but before I go out and get the ingredients......1.5 cups of honey sounds a hell of a lot? Is that right?!


----------



## Grumbletum (Apr 25, 2011)

Worked for me  I used a 320g jar of honey that had just a bit out of it. Enjoy! They are very moreish.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2011)

peleburrows said:


> These look awesome but before I go out and get the ingredients......1.5 cups of honey sounds a hell of a lot? Is that right?!


Yep, it's right


----------



## breezygirl19 (Apr 25, 2011)

sounds so good I am gonna have to Try it! =]


----------



## Beach bum (Jan 31, 2013)

These sound great, anyone have any similar recipes? (or links to - I am sure there will be some on here.)
I want to try to cut out white sugar and such from my diet, so thinking of baking my own treats once or twice a week to stop me from buying junk.


----------



## afidz (Jan 31, 2013)

Heatherb look at this recipe!


----------



## heatherb (Jan 31, 2013)

Ooooh now those look do-able to me!  I'll have to investigate tomorrow.  Cheers for the tag afidz!


----------



## Abbynormal (Feb 15, 2015)

I made these today.... Taste beaut


----------

